

Show HN: Shazu – stories born of a fusion of minds - chase46
http://shazu.xyz/

======
chase46
Shazu is a game that pairs you with a random partner to write sentences one
word at a time. Its a pet project built with node.js, redis and websockets.
Feedback welcome!

